# I am nuts



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have spent the last week picking dandelion heads and then taking all the pedals off so i can make mead. Do you realize how many dandelions it takes to come up with 2 pounds of dandelion pedals. A ton, this mead had better be good.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I can imagine it is a lot. You have far more patience than I do.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

I make dandelion salve after an hour or two of picking the yard with the kids. We have an el natural yard, not because we're hippies but because we don't wanna waste the money on chems. We have more dandelions than leaves of grass!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Everyone probably knows this...
The dandelion was brought over in the early 17th century by European settlers because the whole plant could be used for various things.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Robie said:


> Everyone probably knows this...
> The dandelion was brought over in the early 17th century by European settlers because the whole plant could be used for various things.


 I am going to dig up the roots later and try making a coffee similar drink from it. The leaves we use in salads.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Here is my process. I pick flowers and then wash really really good, then I used tweezers to pull out the center of the flower first which makes the others really easy to pluck. Then when I had a pound of them I put them in the pot with 8 cups of water, brought to a boil and let steep for 12 to 24 hours. I decided to make a dandelion tea for my mead rather then adding the pedals directly to it which could clog up my airlock. The dandelion tea is delicious by the way. The ole guy thinks it is a lot of work, not that he did any of it but somethings are worth the effort. Now to make my mead as soon as my honey arrives.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow, I didn't know the luxury I was basking into until I read this!

I just check out a little night spot I'm familiar with, wave down the barkeep and ask him, "_Hey, Fritz, pour me out a shot of that dandelion wine..._"

Yeah, his wife makes it, and no doubt this beverage is the reason why that saloon has absolutely no flies. And just so you know this is not on the level, all of the suburban lawns in my subdivision are completely void of dandelions.

The neighborhood kids will pick your grass clean just to trade that tavern for .75 cents per bag for our local weeds. My doorbell will ring, a kid and his brother will ask about my lawn, and just a few hours later the weeds are gone and my front yard is pristine...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I can't wait to hear about how it tastes @Megamom134. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Annie said:


> I can't wait to hear about how it tastes @Megamom134. Please keep us posted!


 The tea is delicious. I would just drink this alone if I wasn't making my mead and will drinking it from now on.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Megamom134 said:


> The tea is delicious. I would just drink this alone if I wasn't making my mead and will drinking it from now on.


I really want to learn to make wine. A few years back we grew grapes, but haven't yet in our new place. Wouldn't that be great? Maybe this year.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Annie said:


> I really want to learn to make wine. A few years back we grew grapes, but haven't yet in our new place. Wouldn't that be great? Maybe this year.


Watch rain country on youtube. She makes all kinds of wines and has some good recipes.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

My dandelion mead is made and bubbling away.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, *Megamom134*, I think I have just had some of my club members disgusted just having me just walk into the health club. I think I need *a big shot of your latest mead*, as I am having a bad day. 

My gym has a huge track, long enough to circumvent four full basketball courts. I went for a warm-up walk, and had one known member shoot me a dirty look and then leave the area. This is a suburban club, one that bases itself on being polite and helpful. Trust me, a dozen members could circumvent this track and they would seldom have to move around anyone.

Now, this might be an odd observation from a biker. However, I have been a polite, helpful member of this gym for eight years. We all wear clean clothes, and we don't yell for the heck of it.

Yes, that member might have been having a bad day and scrunched up his face over a singular thought he just had, and I just happened to be there. However, when a guy locks his eyes on you--especially from a guy you have never met in suburbia--things like this can promote a complaint. This observation got to me, as I had just walked into the gym.

I guess I'm over-reacting. But at the age of 70 it's time to play nice.


----------

